# 7 string scales/chords



## MitochondriaEve (Apr 9, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for playing scales/modes on seven strings? I just got a Schecter Damien Elite 7 and I just want to find some interesting chords and gnarly scales to shred. Thanks!


----------



## Asrial (Apr 13, 2011)

Depends on your tuning, really.
Guitar Chords is what I use personally for browsing scales.
And if you want to translate a scale from 6 to 7, all you have to do is note that your thickest string, B, matches you second lightest string, which is also a B. So whatever you do on the lightest string, move it up to the deepest!


----------



## 7stg (Apr 14, 2011)

I have posted bunches of chords and every scale there is. It is still a work in progress.

7 String Guitar - Chords, Scales, Intervals, Inversions, & Key Signatures


----------



## Kr1zalid (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Wow... Very informative!


----------



## 7stg (May 11, 2011)

I am working on getting every scale there is in the 12 note system into a more theoretically correct form. It should be more useful this way.

I started by counting in binary to 12 places and eliminating duplicates and sorting by mode, there are 2048 scales in all. It is easier than it sounds with a spreadsheet. 

I only have names for 64. If you know of a site with names for lots of odd scales I would love to know. Feel free to pm me, send me a message, or post.

Thanks.


----------



## Solodini (May 11, 2011)

7stg said:


> I am working on getting every scale there is in the 12 note system into a more theoretically correct form. It should be more useful this way.
> 
> I started by counting in binary to 12 places and eliminating duplicates and sorting by mode, there are 2048 scales in all. It is easier than it sounds with a spreadsheet.
> 
> ...



chord house ::: guitar room (advanced) -- online guitar chords and scales

Try this on for size, names wise.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (May 11, 2011)

chord house and guitar chords are good, but for 7 string scales look at
7 String Guitar Scales and Modes - Musicopedia


----------

